# 5 tư thế ngủ tốt cho người đau thắt lưng



## Chin Chin (13/4/19)

Hội chứng đau lưng xuất hiện ở cả người trẻ lẫn người lớn tuổi mà không trừ một ai nguyên nhân do ngồi làm việc quá lâu, lao động nặng và hoạt động quá sức. Hậu quả gây đau nhức, khó chịu vào ban đêm và không ngủ được. Để khắc phục được tình trạng này, bên cạnh việc điều trị ra, bạn còn cần phải có những thói quen lành mạnh như là cần phải có tư thế ngủ đúng đắn, tốt cho lưng và xương cột sống. Dưới đây là 5 tư thế ngủ được các chuyên gia khuyên nên thực hiện nếu bạn không muốn chứng đau lưng nghiêm trọng hơn.




5 Tư Thế Ngủ Tốt Cho Người Đau Thắt Lưng - Thegioinem.com​
*1. Nằm nghiêng là tư thế ngủ đúng*
Theo các chuyên gia xương khớp đều cho rằng, tư thế nằm nghiêng rất tốt đối với người bị đau lưng, lưu ý là nghiêng về bên trái mới hỗ trợ tốt cho lưng, cổ, cơ bụng và đường tiêu hóa, giúp giảm đi các cơn đau nhói ở lưng.

Ngoài ra, khi ngủ ở tư thế này bạn cần phải kê thêm một chiếc gối ở dưới vùng thắt lưng và kẹp một chiếc ở giữa 2 chân nhằm giúp giữ cho xương chậu, cột sống và hông căn chỉnh tốt hơn, giảm áp lực lên đĩa đệm.






5 Tư Thế Ngủ Tốt Cho Người Đau Thắt Lưng - Thegioinem.com​
*2. Nằm ngửa nên kê gối dưới lưng và chân*
Nằm ngửa là tư thế chuẩn cho cột sống lưng, nhưng nếu chỉ đơn thuần nằm ngửa với một chiếc gối trên đầu thì cơn đau lưng cũng sẽ không giảm đi được. Vì vậy, biện pháp hỗ trợ ở đây đó là sử dụng một chiếc gối đặt ở dưới lưng và chân để giảm trọng lượng đặt lên lưng. Tư thế này còn giúp cơ thể được thả lỏng tối đa, lưu thông máu dễ dàng, lưng được cố định thẳng và dễ ngủ ngon hơn.





5 Tư Thế Ngủ Tốt Cho Người Đau Thắt Lưng - Thegioinem.com​
*3. Nằm sấp là tư thế sai lầm*
Tư thế này không được khuyên dùng vì khi ngủ sẽ khiến cho ngực bị chèn ép gây khó thở, ảnh hưởng xấu đến nội tạng. Ở tư thế này, phần đầu phải úp mặt xuống hoặc phải xoay sang một bên khiến cho cổ bị đau mỏi. Tuy nhiên, theo nghiên cứu, tư thế này lại giúp giảm áp suất đĩa đệm so với các tư thế khác, nên nhiều người cảm thấy khá thoải mái khi nằm sấp. Nhưng nếu bạn nằm ở tư thế này thì hãy kê thêm một chiếc gối dưới phần bụng hay dưới thắt lưng sẽ hỗ trợ tốt cho cột sống, hệ tiêu hóa và giảm huyết áp.





5 Tư Thế Ngủ Tốt Cho Người Đau Thắt Lưng - Thegioinem.com​
*4. Tư thế thai nhi cuộn tròn*
Đây là một tư thế hỗ trợ rất tốt cho người bị đau lưng, thoát vị đĩa đệm. Tư thế này khá đơn giản, bạn chỉ cần nằm nghiêng người sang một bên, dáng người hơi cong, co đầu gối lên cao, rút vào ngực giống như hình dáng thai nhi vậy.






5 Tư Thế Ngủ Tốt Cho Người Đau Thắt Lưng - Thegioinem.com​
*5. Tư thế thức dậy cũng cần đúng chuẩn*
Việc bật người dậy quá nhanh khi vừa tỉnh giấc sẽ gây sốc, đột ngột cho cột sống, lâu dài sẽ khiến các đốt xương sống bị giòn và yếu đi nhanh chóng. Do đó, khi thức giấc, hãy từ từ ngồi dậy, thực hiện một vài động tác khởi động cơ thể trên giường như đưa tay chân lên cao. Sau đó hãy ngồi dậy một cách thoải mái và xuống giường nhẹ nhàng.






5 Tư Thế Ngủ Tốt Cho Người Đau Thắt Lưng - Thegioinem.com​
Ngoài ra, để hỗ trợ tốt cho xương sống bạn còn cần chọn đúng nệm: Nên chọn nệm có chất liệu bông ép hoặc cao su nhân tạo vì chúng có độ đàn hồi cao, độ phẳng và cứng vừa phải rất tốt cho người bị đau lưng. Không nên dùng nệm quá cứng hoặc quá mềm sẽ gây nên các tác hại cho xương sống của bạn đấy!






5 Tư Thế Ngủ Tốt Cho Người Đau Thắt Lưng - Thegioinem.com​
_Qua bài viết này Thegioinem.com hy vọng giúp cho bạn có thêm nhiều thông tin bổ ích cho việc chăm sóc sức khỏe xương và giấc ngủ của gia đình!_


----------

